
Web App to Identify Actors with Facial Recognition - duodenumhurt
http://www.whodat.buzz
======
duodenumhurt
I made this webapp to help figure out who actors are when watching a tv/show
or movie. This can be done on a PC or mobile device of course but I imagined
it being used with a cell phone to snap a quick photo then get the actors
IMDB.

